# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  ما مناط تكفير بعض السلف للحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي؟

## أبو جعفر محمد

السلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاته   
عندي سؤال اخواني من طلبة العلم   و هو ما مناط تكفير الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي عند من كفره من السلف رضوان الله عليهم    كالذين ذكرهم الحافظ ابن حجر في تهذيب التهذيب (2/211) قال: (وكفّره جماعة منهم سعيد بن جبير والنخعي ومجاهد وعاصم بن أبي النجود والشعبي وغيرهم).     
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو محمد المأربي

اشتهر اختلاف السلف من التابعين في تكفير الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي
ويمكن إيجاز أسباب التكفير في الآتي:
المناط الأول: انتقاص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فإنه كان يرى أن الخليفة عبد الملك بن مروان أكرم على الله من رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام على الله وهو كفر بالنص والإجماع.

المناط الثاني: كان يرى وجوب طاعة الأمراء بلا استثناء ومن خالف فهو حلال الدم والمال.
 وهذا كفر بالنص والإجماع. والشاهد قوله: (اسمعوا وأطيعوا ليس فيها مثنوية لأمير المؤمنين عبد الملك)

المناط الثالث: كان يستحل دماء المسلمين وأموالهم اعتباطا بدليل قوله (لو أمرت الناس أن يخرجوا من باب من المسجد فخرجوا من باب آخر لحلّت لي دماؤهم وأموالهم).

المناط الرابع: كان يكذب قواطع القرآن مثل قوله تعالى:﴿ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى﴾ حين كان يقول مفتريا على الله: (لو أخذت ربيعة بمضر لكان ذلك لي من الله حلالا).

المناط الخامس: تكذيبه وإنكاره أن تكون قراءة ابن مسعود من عند الله واستحلال دمه بذلك إذ يقول: (ويا عذيري من عبد هذيل يزعم أن قراءته من عند الله والله ما هي إلا رجز من رجز الأعراب ما أنزل الله عز وجل على نبيّه صلى الله عليه وسلم)( والله لو أدركت عبد هذيل لضربت عنقه).
وظاهرٌ أن واحداً من هذه المناطات يكفي في تكفير الحجاج، فكيف مجتمعة؟
ولما اختلف الناس في أمر الحجاج سألوا الإمام مجاهد بن جبر المكي عنه فقال:
 (تسألوني عن الشيخ الكافر؟)
 وقال الإمام الشعبي لعمر بن قيس الماصر:
 (يا عمر شمّرت ثيابك وحلّلت إزارك وقلتَ: إن الحجاج مؤمن ضال فكيف يجتمع في رجل إيمان وضلال؟
 الحجاج مؤمن بالجبت والطاغوت كافر بالله العظيم).
وفي رواية: (أشهد أنه مؤمن بالطاغوت كافر بالله يعني الحجاج).
*
يراجع: [سنن أبي داود: (4641-4645). الإيمان لابن أبي شيبة (97) وحديث الزهري أبي الفضل عبيد الله بن عبد الرحمن رقم: (273-276) ومستدرك الحاكم (3/556) وتاريخ ابن عساكر (4/249-250) و(4/235-236)].*

----------


## أبو جعفر محمد

بارك الله فيك أخي أبو محمد المأربي أفدتنا افادة كبيرة أسأل الله ان يجزيك عنا أكرم جزاء

----------


## أبو محمد المأربي

جزاكما الله خيراً وسلّمكما من سوء الدارين

----------


## أبو حمزة العمري

الأخ الفاضل أبو محمد المأربي جزاك الله خيراً ونفع بكم عندي سؤال بالنسبة لقولكم: في المناط الثالث
المناط الثالث: كان يستحل دماء المسلمين وأموالهم اعتباطا بدليل قوله (لو أمرت الناس أن يخرجوا من باب من المسجد فخرجوا من باب آخر لحلّت لي دماؤهم وأموالهم).
السؤال: هل يمكن أن يقال كلام الحجاج هذا مبني على رأيه بأن مخالفة الأمير كفر وعليه حلت دماؤهم لخلافهم أمره لا عن استحلال مجرد بدماء المسلمين. وإذا كان كذلك فهل الفعل يدل على الاستحلال، وما ضابط الفعل الدال عليه.
 جزاك الله خيراً.

----------


## أبو حمزة العمري

للفائدة:
 قال ذهبي العصر عبد الرحمن المعلمي اليماني: «وفي فهرست ابن النديم عند ذكر ديانات أهل الهند: ومنهم أهل ملة يقال لها الراحمرنية، وهم شيعة الملوك ومن سنتهم في دينهم معونة الملوك، قالوا: الله الخالق تبارك وتعالى ملكهم وإن قتلنا في طاعتهم مضينا إلى الجنة. 
وفيها في مذاهب أهل الصين : قال: وعامتهم يعبدون الملك ويعظمون صورته ولها بيت عظيم في مدينة بغران.
أقول: قد اشتهر قريب من هذا في رعاع الشام بالنسبة إلى خلفاء بني أمية، كانوا يزعمون أن الخليفة لا يحاسب ولا يعاقب وأن طاعته فريضة على الناس وإن أمر بمعصية الله عز وجل وفي ترجمة الحجاج من تهذيب الكمال للمزي وكان يزعم أن طاعة الخليفة فرض على الناس في كل ما يرومه *ويجادل على ذلك.* 
  قلت: وعن هذا والله أعلم كفره أئمة السلف». كتاب العبادة: (335).
 أظن أن المعلمي أراد تهذيب التهذيب للحافظ لأني لم أر ترجمة للحجاج في تهذيب المزي، وإنما  أورده الحافظ في تهذيبه للتمييز بينه وبين حجاج بن يوسف بن منيع والله أعلم.

----------


## الإمام الدهلوي

الأمر يحتاج إلى البحث في سند تلك الروايات ... والله أعلم . 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=59186

----------

